# hi, new member need some advice on sealent



## 129285 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, As a new member and new owner of a motorhome I wondered if anyone could give me some advice.

I have recently purchased a 2004 carioca 656 and am very happy with it. I have noticed that around the door and garage doors there is black sealent pushed out and wondered how easy it would be to tidy it up. would it be ok to push it back in the frame and take any excess off I dont think theres any water or moisture leaking in just looks not very nice.

Also about the drivers cab where there is a wind deflector the sealent is a bit shabby there could anyone tell me best sealent to use on it. I had heard mentioned cilkaflex is that right ???,,,lol 

go easy on me am complete beginner and any help would be great.

Thanks Roisin


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to MHF, for what its worth, I would not push the sealant back or cut it off, unless it is dry and flakey, if it is still pliable I would get a good car shampoo and wash the area, the black should then come off (unless it is black sealant).

Have a look HERE


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

Carefully trim away the excess sealant, replace with Soudal RV61.


Dan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

sealant creep happens on a lot of vans but inless the window or door is leaking theres no real need to mess with it. You would probally do more harm than good and from experience messing with sealant is a messy business.

if you do have to do anything wear rubber gloves and use masking tape to mask off any area that you dont want the sealant to go. ie if resealing a long joint put 2 runs of tape either side of the joint. Then apply mastic and push in with a wet finger. When you take the tape away you will be left with noce clean edges. Watch the masking tape as you pulli t off as it will blow in the wind and stick back on the sealant messing it up again.

as stated use sikaflex as this is known to be good for vans.

phill

ps oh and welcome


----------



## 129285 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the replys regarding the sealent its not flakey just a bit unsightly and looks like bulging from the garage and main door seal but if thats ok I will leave it alone...lol 

The wind deflector above the cab is a bit more cracked and looks like its was done by someone who had loads of sealent to get rid of.....lol 

would it be ok to use the sikaflex to seal that bit it looks like your normal everyday house sealent on it at the moment.


Thanks for all that have replied.

Roisin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Use an old credit card or thin piece of plastic to cut back the excess sealant and make a clean edge.

Peter


----------

